# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > ابزارهای گزارش سازی در دلفی >  مقدار دهی متغیر در FastRep

## champion

سلام دوستان من یک متغیر در FastRep تعریف کردم و میخوام یک مقدار String توی اون بریزم ولی هر کاری می کنم مقدار مثلا "بد"  یا  "بس"  و یا هر چیزی که حروفی باشه قبول نمیکنه ولی اعداد رو حتی اگه توی کوتیشین بزارم قبول می کنه لازمه عرض کنم من از هر دو دستور Set و <اسم متغیر>  استفاده کردم ولی فایده نداره هر کار می کنم حروف قبول نمی کنه ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

myFrxReport.Variables['MyVariable'] := quotedStr( 'This is my text' );

----------


## m-khorsandi

احتمالاً منظور فریبرز اسکریپت‌های خود Fast-Report هست!

----------


## champion

بله محمد جان کاملا صحیح متوجه شدن منظورم توی خود Fastrep هست من برای باندهایی که دارم توی گزارشم کد نوشتم و دقیقا همین جا گیر افتادم

----------


## champion

دوستان کسی E_Book در مورد fastrep نداره که کامل باشه  ؟ من مشکلم هنوز متاسفانه حل نشده

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

این توی هلپش بود. باید جواب بده  :گیج: 

PascalScript:

var
MyVariable: String;
begin
MyVariable := 'Hello!';
end.

C++‎ Script:

string MyVariable;
{
MyVariable = "Hello!";
}

----------


## champion

دوست عزیز ممنون از پاسختون اما عرض کردم که من محاسبه نهایی رو میخوام توی یک متغیر که در قسمت variables تعریف شده و در درخت داده های گزارش نمایش داده میشه و رفتارش هم دقیقا مثل فیلد میمونه نشون بدم متغیری که شما تعریف کردین فقط توی اسکریپتهای ریپورت کار برد داره و باز مقدار این متغیر هم باید توی یک ممو یا چیز دیگری مثل این متغیر من ریخته و نمایش داده بشه که هر کار میکنم حروف قبول نمیکنه دیگه تقریبا نا امید شدم از اساتید خواهش می کنم منو راهنمایی کنن

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

این دیگه باید جواب بده : [TheVariable]

----------


## vcldeveloper

> متغیری که شما تعریف کردین فقط توی اسکریپتهای ریپورت کار برد داره


از متغیرهایی که در Script تعریف میشند می تونید مثل سایر متغیرها که در بخش Variables از Designer ایجاد میشند، استفاده کنید. فقط بجای نام متغیر تعریف شده در Variables، نام متغیر تعریف شده در Script را قرار بدید.

----------

